# Hi from Siberia



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

My name Viasheslav and I live on a cold and harsh land known as Siberia, where the winter lasts for eight months, now the streets look so:







But we don't despair and just enjoy life .  I will be happy to answer questions about live in the Siberia.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 17, 2017)

I consider moving there. How is availability of work and pay?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 17, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> My name Viasheslav and I live on a cold and harsh land known as Siberia, where the winter lasts for eight months, now the streets look so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome!  The picture looks like Miami, Florida in August. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of my uncles fought alongside Siberian soldiers in WWII and always claimed they were among the best in the world.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> My name Viasheslav and I live on a cold and harsh land known as Siberia, where the winter lasts for eight months, now the streets look so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks very much like the town of my childhood during the winter-------New Jersey,  USA


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 17, 2017)

Welcome! What is the temp there right now?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 17, 2017)

Look at all the colluders.....


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 17, 2017)

Witamy !!!  Poles and Belo Russ LOVE Siberia.  Your pic looks like detroit ; but no negros!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 17, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Viacheslav said:
> 
> 
> > My name Viasheslav and I live on a cold and harsh land known as Siberia, where the winter lasts for eight months, now the streets look so:
> ...


So, New Jersey is that Nazi town you talk about at so many occasions?


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> I consider moving there. How is availability of work and pay?


In general, in the Siberian region, a low salary, about $ 500 (if official statistics speak correctly), but if English is your native language, you can find here a well-paid job.



Hossfly said:


> The picture looks like Miami, Florida in August.


Yes this autumn is unusual warmy, by plane there is must be frost at least -15C, perhaps this is global warming 




Hossfly said:


> One of my uncles fought alongside Siberian soldiers in WWII and always claimed they were among the best in the world.


Harsh land borns a harsh men.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 17, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I consider moving there. How is availability of work and pay?
> ...


I´ll take my German Hartz with me then. That´s more and I can finally afford a car.


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome! What is the temp there right now?


Right now the New Year's fuss begins, although the New Year will be December 31 but we have a tradition give gifts in family, in the work  and long festive dinners that last all week.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 17, 2017)

Do many people in your town have relatives who were inmates of the Soviet prison system?

How do the people of Siberia feel about Stalin?    .....


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Your pic looks like detroit ; but no negros!!!!!!!


Perhaps this is unbelievable, but we have blacks and probably because they are so few that they are usually popular with us.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yikes


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Do many people in your town have relatives who were inmates of the Soviet prison system?


Of course, there are many such people here. The family of my grandmother was repressed and exiled to Siberia



Sunni Man said:


> How do the people of Siberia fell about Stalin?    .....



Traditionally, Siberia is a "red region" and the Communist Party is popular here, but it more relative to old generation who was born and grown in USSR. And Stalin is a very contradictory figure, and every years there is appeared discussion about building monument of Stalin.

But, in my opinion, it's wrong to blame only Stalin. because Stalin was the son of that cruel regime, and he couldn't be different, otherwise he would have been shot by another "Stalin"


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 17, 2017)

Is Putin popular in Siberia?     .....


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> I´ll take my German Hartz with me then. That´s more and I can finally afford a car.



Unfortunately, the Germans and the German language are not as popular with us as English, but German porn was popular for some time


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Is Putin popular in Siberia?     .....


Do you know place in Russia where Putin isn't popular?  But if talk seriously, yes Putin is a quite popular.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Viacheslav said:
> ...




New Jersey is a STATE---not a town.      The winters in New Jersey are very cold.     The state is situated very near to the
Nazi enclaves of the Hudson Valley and is also notable for its 
"restricted" towns during the Nazi era and post world war II era   Today some of the cities are notable as  Islamic terrorist enclaves----specifically  Jersey City and  Paterson.   New Jersey is also notable for its TOMATOES-----and corn..    The state flower is the Violet


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 17, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I´ll take my German Hartz with me then. That´s more and I can finally afford a car.
> ...


German-Russian history was not always a one of friendship but sometimes it was. There was even a "German Quarter" in Moscow.

German Quarter - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 17, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You called it a town.


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> German-Russian history was not always a one of friendship but sometimes it was. There was even a "German Quarter" in Moscow.



We have no resentment against Germans. English more popular for few reason first at all in the Russia (and Siberian especially ) many people dream of going abroad, and the United States thanks to Hollywood the country desired for immigration, second reason in Russia is a very developed IT industry, where the English is a necessary "tool".


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

I think after couple of weeks in my city will be:














this is photos from last year


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



wrong-----a TOWN IN NEW JERSEY


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 17, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


"looks very much like the town of my childhood during the winter-------New Jersey, USA"


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 17, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > German-Russian history was not always a one of friendship but sometimes it was. There was even a "German Quarter" in Moscow.
> ...


Many people dream of the great America but the dream is waste of time. America doesn´t allow people to come. If you have nothing but the dream, you ain´t welcome. People could consider going to Germany, instead. We take everyone. Just say you are Aussiedler.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 17, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> I think after couple of weeks in my city will be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- 31 C is so great. But I am also satisfied with - 10.


----------



## Votto (Nov 17, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Do many people in your town have relatives who were inmates of the Soviet prison system?
> ...



Yes, it's the same thing in Washington, they want to build Stalin a memorial but want to decapitate Trump.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 17, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



State Seal..Crushed Beer can on the side of the road.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 17, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!  

Siberia is famous of its prisons for capitalist synpatisants.  Do you still have them there?  Do you still have a few gulags left?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 17, 2017)

Welcome and pass the booze!


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> looks very much like the town of my childhood during the winter-------New Jersey, USA"


Children, must we argue about EVERYTHING? I ain't that bright, but I understood what she was saying.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 17, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> My name Viasheslav and I live on a cold and harsh land known as Siberia, where the winter lasts for eight months, now the streets look so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal? Is that you?


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> I consider moving there. How is availability of work and pay?


Putin backs extending free land giveaway all across Russia


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 17, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I consider moving there. How is availability of work and pay?
> ...


Trump should do that with some of our illegal federal land.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 17, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



no shit. It's preferable to brownshirt control.


----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2017)

Welcome!

You  know English  well!   where did you learn it?


----------



## Votto (Nov 17, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Siberia is famous of its prisons for capitalist synpatisants.  Do you still have them there?  Do you still have a few gulags left?



I reckon those in Siberia are free to be capitalists then, since there is no place worse to send them.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 17, 2017)

So sorry global warming ruined the place.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 17, 2017)

Votto said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum!
> ...



Actually, I have been to Siberia.  It's really cool.


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Siberia is famous of its prisons for capitalist synpatisants.  Do you still have them there?  Do you still have a few gulags left?



As soon as the USSR collapsed, Russia became a capitalist country. And now sympathy for capitalism is not a violation of the law   But if we are talking about the Gulag, it was abolished in 1967


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

skye said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You  know English  well!   where did you learn it?



I would not say that I know English well , I'm a software engineer and for professional development, I read English technical literature, listen to lectures and reports at international conferences.
I like watching some American TV shows, for example. House of Cards, I look in the original voice acting, but, of course, with subtitles.


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> So sorry global warming ruined the place.


We haven't decided yet good or bad it for us , But winters, of course, became softer and warmer, in my childhood the frost in winter was usually -40-45, now -30 -35. And, probably, it would be better to lie under a palm trees or a mango trees than under a birch or pine trees


----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...




Congratulations. I have to say your knowledge of English is....very amazing taking into account you come from Siberia!


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Welcome and pass the booze!


Thanks! But I don't drink, only on hunting or fishing I can drink some good strong alcohol.


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

skye said:


> Congratulations. I have to say your knowledge of English is....very amazing taking into account you come from Siberia!



Thanks to the Internet, we have a great opportunity to learn foreign languages .


----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations. I have to say your knowledge of English is....very amazing taking into account you come from Siberia!
> ...




Interesting.


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

skye said:


> Interesting.



I'm using this resource engVid · Learn English for Free to learn English


----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.
> ...




Yep.  I see  ....ok


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 17, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Do you still have them there?  Do you still have a few gulags left?



And I can add that the Gulag influenced our mentality very much. Prison subcultures have spread to the territory of the former USSR and still exert an influence especially on the younger generation, but less than in the early 90s.For example, open homophobia is a direct consequence of the prison subculture. Because in our prison hierarchy people who are homosexuals or have been raped, they are no longer considered human beings, they can be beaten or even killed, and they are called "Cocks". They perform all the "dirty" work, for example, cleaning the toilets. And if a "normal" prisoner touches "Cock" (shaking hands), he will also be considered a "rooster".


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Viacheslav said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Not many Germans around there these days.

I think they're all in Texas.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 18, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still have them there?  Do you still have a few gulags left?
> ...




Welcome to the board.  Your depictions of Siberia seem honest and interesting.  Hope you stick around.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Viacheslav said:
> ...


You find Germans mostly in caves like trolls. There, they are flagellating themselvs.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Are you one?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Viacheslav said:
> ...


And Oklahoma..


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Didn't know that. Only thing I've heard about that state is  'Oh what a beautiful morning'.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I just lived there 24 years so it's a beautiful day..


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 18, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still have them there?  Do you still have a few gulags left?
> ...


You guys must be really bored....


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Ah. That explains it.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Viacheslav said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Is that dude for real?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yes, all that demented antisocial behavior began in a surrey with a fringe on top...I couldn't stand living in Texas, it's full of Texicans....


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yes, but I spurn the cave. I am living as an emeritus.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 18, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > German-Russian history was not always a one of friendship but sometimes it was. There was even a "German Quarter" in Moscow.
> ...



How did you learn such good English?    Idiomatic and good enough to pretend to make mistakes.  Very impressive.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You run the Kasse at Aldi?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


At LIDL. I am simply too dumb for Aldi. They require their employees to know the prices of all goods.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No they don't. That was a different era. 

These days, they just scan it through, like the other stores.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


They still must learn the prices.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Do they have Lidl in Siberia?

It's starting to expand in the US.

The Germans own everything.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I don´t know. I only know Wallmart failed big time to settle in Germany and withdrew.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



In the US:  Aldi, Lidl, Trader Joe, t-online, countless Mercedes and BMV's.

And in the UK, they used to own the London waterworks. And now they own the buses.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Maybe Walmart should have bought up the Metro group.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


We have lots of American companies here. I see even more American cars. But there are only few US business houses if at all.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Here is Germany?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Maybe Walmart should have bought up the Metro group.


Walmart scared the people away its American employee shit.
Employees had to muster each morning and the Soviet style commissar shouted:
"Give me a W" and the employees had to shout "W". Than he continued with "a", ect., and after that they had to shout "WALLMART!"
Also relations between employees were banned.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yes, I am in Germany.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I am in Germany. And so in a big way is: TJ Maxx and Saks Fifth Avenue.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Wal-mart in Germany.

Why Walmart failed in Germany


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Where in Germany are you?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Primark from UK is doing well in Germany.

People have to come over from Britain to do the customer service training. Kundendienst not being a strong point in Germany.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Frankfurt area.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Wal-mart in Germany.
> 
> Why Walmart failed in Germany


The article doesn´t mention that they would go to Aldi even if ISIS had taken over. But it also paints a wrong picture of Walmart´s reputation in Germany. Walmart didn´t come as competition but as conqueror. There was a big Spiegel article about it. Walmart came and calculated for Germany, how their capital is enough to bring the others to their knees in a price war. They came along with prices such as 6 DM (about 3 €) for a toaster. The next Walmart from me was in Wuppertal, btw.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Primark from UK is doing well in Germany.
> 
> People have to come over from Britain to do the customer service training. Kundendienst not being a strong point in Germany.


We call it "Service Desert Germany".


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Wal-mart in Germany.
> ...



Enjoyed the zoo there. And the ride in the train, up in the air.

I refuse to read Spiegel any more.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Primark from UK is doing well in Germany.
> ...



Still a long way to go.


----------



## Viacheslav (Nov 18, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Many people dream of the great America but the dream is waste of time. America doesn´t allow people to come. If you have nothing but the dream, you ain´t welcome.



I'll try to explain, we lived for a long time in the USSR, which was a closed totalitarian state. And in general in USSR was a total deficit of almost everything. Can you imagine that we washed cellophane bags:








yep now it's funny but in that time it was necessary . We had strict standards, how many square meters of living space can have one person, and usually it was about 11 square meters per one person. And then the USSR crashed, the iron curtain was moved, we saw the US in such films as "Back to the Future" (excellent film), "Beethoven", "Home Alone", etc. In these films we saw the US where an ordinary family has a two-story house, one or two cars (it was amazing at the time), a TV in every room, a large kitchen (in the apartments of the USSR the kitchen usually has a size of 6-10 square meters) and of course we fell in love in the US. You should understand us, then were the dashing 90th, it was not a simple time, gangsters, war in Chechnya, non payment of salaries for half a year, year, strikes and so on. And we didn't see the dark side of the US . At that time, the United States seemed like paradise


----------



## Mindful (Nov 18, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Many people dream of the great America but the dream is waste of time. America doesn´t allow people to come. If you have nothing but the dream, you ain´t welcome.
> ...



I wash plastic zipper bags, and re use them. Nothing wrong with being thrifty, in this throwaway age.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yeah, Spiegel is somewhat non-biting these days. When they want to write something derogatory, it´s about people who are out of favor by western politicians.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 18, 2017)

Viacheslav said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Many people dream of the great America but the dream is waste of time. America doesn´t allow people to come. If you have nothing but the dream, you ain´t welcome.
> ...


There is certainly no problem with that. The American way of living is nothing wrong.


----------

